# Hoek van Holland 2018



## Tomwptp (9. August 2018)

Hallo,
wenn noch jemand Lust auf ein wenig Beach Party hat, die Anmeldung ist nun möglich. 
http://www.mtbbeachrace.nl/hvh-denhelder/
Grüße Tom


----------



## pollux8 (10. August 2018)

Klar doch,ich bin doch wie immer dabei .Hoffe,das diesmal mal wieder viele Germanen mit machen.
Ich hab auch schon für eine Übernachtung gesorgt.Da ist noch was frei.Bis jetzt sind wir zu viert.
Hoffe diesmal auf 5 wer Rückenwind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomwptp (10. August 2018)

Hab mich auch schon angemeldet und eine Unterkunft gesichert


----------



## TitusLE (18. September 2018)

Ihr scheint da ja schon teilgenommen zu haben, daher mal eine logistische Frage an euch: Wie kommt man zum Start zurück? 
Ich habe auf der Webseite keine Info dazu gefunden, was an meinem nicht vorhandenen Niederländisch liegen könnte.


----------



## pollux8 (19. September 2018)

Hallo Titus.Die letzten Jahre hat das der beachbiking.nl organisiert.Die haben Rückbusse wieder zum Start für 35 Euro organisiert.
Jetzt hat der Sportveranstalter Exventure das in der Hand genommen.Bis jetzt steht in der Homepage noch nichts drin.
Wir sind damals immer mit den Zug zurück gefahren.Alle halbe Std geht der Zug von DH /.Bis HVH muss man 3 mal Umsteigen.
Amsterdam-Leiden-Schiendam und HVH.
https://www.ns.nl/reisplanner/#/?aa...stlabel=Prins Hendrikstraat, Hoek van Holland

Wir haben zum Glück Brückentage bis zum 1.11.Da kann man sich auch Zeit lassen und übernachten.
Vielleicht ist die Anfrage groß genug und der Veranstalter überlegt sich etwas.
Oder du fährst mit dem Auto zum Ziel und fährst mit dem Zug zum Start.
Unter Treinreiziger.nl kannst du Tagesticket für 15 Euro bekommen und den ganzen Tag durch NL fahren


----------



## TitusLE (20. September 2018)

Danke, @pollux8


----------



## Tomwptp (3. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin schon mal mit Rad und Zug an der Strecke unterwegs gewesen, das klappt ganz ordentlich. Die Bahnstrecke ist sehr nah an der Küste.
Wer noch ein paar Tips braucht:
https://www.battleonthebeach.co.uk/top-tips-beach-racing/

Das Fatbike bleibt wohl @home und es wird das Hardtail zum Einsatz kommen. Zur Zeit sind noch die Conti Race King in 2.2 montiert, die gefallen mir eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Scrat (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei, bin aber noch unentschlossen ob Fatbike (damit bin ich 2016 angekommen, wenn auch langsam) oder 29er (damit hab ich 2017 in Ijmuiden völlig durchgefroren abgebrochen).

Oder ich nehm noch ne andere Variante, die nicht vorbelastet ist 

Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich wahnsinnig dass es doch weiter stattfindet!


----------



## Tomwptp (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich werde beim Fatbike noch die Option mit dem G-One 2,8“ auf 40mm 27,5+ Felgen testen. Die Fuhre würde dann knapp über 11kg wiegen. Mal sehen.


----------



## pollux8 (18. Oktober 2018)

So heftig wird das Event wohl nicht aussehn.Aber da das Rennen zu 70% aus Windbiken besteht ist die Prognose einfach widerlich.
oder auch schei.....Dabei sind wir die 20 Grad Temperaturen gewöhnt und nächste Woche startet man bei 7 und der Tag endet bei 11 Grad
So wie es bis jetzt aussieht sind die Winde Nördlich.Erst Dienstag kommen die südlichen Winde wieder.

https://www.windfinder.com/forecast/egmond-aan-zee
Vielleicht bleibt es auch nur ein Fake


----------



## Tomwptp (18. Oktober 2018)

Tendenziell Nord bis Nordwest bei 10-16km/h. Das ändert sich hoffentlich noch, warten wir mal den Dienstag ab. 
Hab ich im Keller nicht noch einen Triathlonlenker liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (18. Oktober 2018)

Naja - das GFS mit den 20 Variationen ist sich bis Montag sehr einig: http://www.meteociel.fr/cartes_obs/...n=6&lat=52.61&lon=4.61&runpara=0&type=0&ext=1

850hpa = Temperatur in 1500m, da kann man üblicherweise 10-15° draufaddieren um die Bodenwerte zu bekommen.

500hpa = Temperatur in etwa 5000m Höhe.

Danach geht es mehr so in den Glaskugel- und Würfelbereich, also eine Verlässlichkeit würde ich der Prognose bisher nicht zugestehen wollen.

Die Windprognose (Vent) ist sich allerdings mit nördlichen Winden ziemlich einig, aber die Geschwindigkeit schwankt zwischen 8 und 60 km/h.

Bleiben wir mal optimistisch.

Zur Vorfreude und Einstimmung:





und


----------



## pollux8 (19. Oktober 2018)

Also,Ich bin bis jetzt das Rennen schon 11 mal mitgefahren.Und davon hatten wir 3 mal Nordost (Windkracht 3) gehabt.
Die restlichen hatten wir Südost und einmal Südwest mit 6-7  Windstärken gehabt.Da wurden noch die 26 Serie gefahren
und der Rekord von 3:28 wurde bis jetzt nicht überboten.
Dieses mal soll er von Nordwest kommen und da hätte man theoretisch bis Katwijk Seitenwind ,,der rest kommt von links Vorne.
Letztes Jahr war ich am gleichen Datum beim Liverpool match und da hatte man auch Nordwest 7.Die Woche darauf beim Rennen waren alle Winde dabei.
Zitat:Wer Gruppen halten kann und hatte die letzten Rennen als Endresultat 4:30 std dann macht es ein Sinn bei Nordwest zu fahren.
Sind ja noch 8 Tage


----------



## pollux8 (23. Oktober 2018)

Noch 5 Tage:Wer macht jetzt von Euch einen Rückzieher.?Am Sonntag beruhigt sich das Wetter.
Laut Buienradar.nl scheint die Sonne geregelt.Mit östlichen Winden Windkracht 2-3
Um so höher man radelt kommt der Wind von Nordost also schräg über die Dünen zum Meer.
Zwar kein Rückenwind,aber besser wie der Wetterfrosch vorraus gesagt hatte.
Noch 5 Tage
https://www.buienradar.nl/weer/hoek_van_holland/nl/2754007/5daagse


----------



## Tomwptp (23. Oktober 2018)

Hotel und Rennen sind bezahlt. No way out. 
Die Satellitenbilder zeigen Wind aus Nord im Verlauf des Vormittags auf Ost drehend. Plus erhöhter Luftfeuchtigkeit


----------



## Tomwptp (26. Oktober 2018)

Dabei bleibt es wohl, meist trocken, geföhnt wir von rechts vorne


----------



## Scrat (26. Oktober 2018)

Die Frage ist: Ist Föhnen von rechts vorne gut oder schlecht? Ich bilde mir was von „im Lee der Dünen“ ein, aber ich befürchte ich bin da ein bisschen sehr optimistisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomwptp (26. Oktober 2018)

Nur ein wenig


----------



## pollux8 (26. Oktober 2018)

Bin ja gespannt wieviel von den 1100 Teilnehmer wirklich kommen.oder wieviel das Ziel
erreichen.In der Regel kommen so 850 durch Ziel.Ich weiß ja nicht wie fit ihr seid,Ihr müsst bedenken
die ersten 50 km bis Zandvoort habt ihr zu 80% Gegenwind.Sonne und 5 Grad .Erst ab Wijk aan Zee bekommt ihr Dünenwind.
Dann schwächt der Wind auf 2 Windstärken ab.
Morgen Abend kommt die Vorfreude bei der Startnummer Ausgabe.


----------



## Tomwptp (26. Oktober 2018)

Einfache Rechnung: Beim Nutrixxon Marathon Cup, ich die Mittelstrecke, Ramses Bekkenk die Langstrecke (2x meine Runde) im Ziel liegen wir meist 5 Minuten auseinander. Ergo, Ramses Zeit mal zwei


----------



## pollux8 (26. Oktober 2018)

ich denk,Ramses wird es bei den Nordöstlichen Winden in eine Zeit von 4:15 das Ziel erreichen.
Multiplizieren wir das mal 2 kommt dann eine Zeit von 8:30 heraus.
Zu schaffen ist es ,aber ich denke da an die Temperaturen die dir bei son Tagesausflug
leicht zum Verhängniss werden könnten.
Meine längste Zeit war bei den selben Winden 7:15 ,da hatten wir noch zweistellige Zeiten.


----------



## pollux8 (27. Oktober 2018)

Falls sich ein paar Strand Interessenten morgen beim gemütlichen Frühstück
das Rennen per Webcam verfolgen wollen,hier ein paar gute Links

http://www.scheveningenlive.nl/ (Ab 9 Uhr )

http://webcamegmond.nl/index.php/webcams/webcam-bloemendaal (gegen 9:30)

http://webcamegmond.nl/ (Gegen 10:30)

http://www.strandpaviljoendetoko.nl/webcam/ (Callantsoog) gegen 11 Uhr

Den Teilnehmenden Biker wünsch ich noch viel Erfolg


----------



## pollux8 (29. Oktober 2018)

Von den Wetterverhältnissen konnte der Veranstalter zufrieden sein.Die Tage vorher wurde der Strand durch den
Nordwest Wind geplättet,also beim Event mit Sonne pur und 3 Grad mäßigen Wind 45Grad von vorne war er mit
einer Gruppe gut befahrbar.750 Teilnehmer waren trotz Kälte am Start,davon sind 685 ins Ziel gekommen.
Mit 3 Deutschen,wovon der Havixbecker Niclas mit 4:30 den 2.Platz in der Cyclo Gruppe machte.

Für mich steht am 12.1.wieder Egmond Pier Egmond auf den Programm
Sonst versuchen wir HVH-DH nächstes Jahr wieder (dann aber wieder mit Rückenwind.

https://www.facebook.com/Exventure/...fSTI5ODI4MDMwMzY5NDQ2MTo5ODU0ODAwOTE2NDExNDI/


----------



## Tomwptp (30. Oktober 2018)




----------



## pollux8 (31. Oktober 2018)

@ tomwptp Erstmal ,der Film ist klasse,die Scenen bringen Ruhe mit der passenden Musik herbei.
Ich denk,es war mal wieder viel Arbeit die 3,5 min zusammen zustellen.Da ich die Strecke schon X-mal gefahren
bin, habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht,in welcher Gegend die Zwischenschnitte waren,die von deiner 2.Person
gefilmt worden sind.Das muss in Zandvoort gewesen sein,die vor deiner  Ankunft in Scheveningen gewesen sind.Ich denk,das Ziel DH hast du diesmal nicht erreicht,sonst wäre der Haven Ijmuiden als Bildwechsel ne gute Sache gewesen.
Zitatu hast einen guten Eindruck für das Strandbiken gegeben.


----------



## Tomwptp (7. November 2018)

@pollux8 Richtig, die zweite Perspektive war meine treue Trossbegleiterin bei ihrem Stop in Scheveningen. Es gibt auch nahe Bilder von unserer Durchfahrt, aber die Distanzaufnahmen waren schöner. Wir sind ein ganzes Stück bis Ijmuiden als Deutschland-Trio gefahren, wurden aber in Ijmuiden am Kontrollpunkt aus dem Rennen genommen. 
Die Moral reichte dann nicht für die restliche Strecke, ich habe mich kurz nach dem Hafen aufsammeln lassen.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Exventure (16. November 2018)

*Am 28. Oktober haben wir bereits das 135 km lange Beachrace Hoek van Holland – Den Helder organisiert. Am 09. Dezember findet nun die offizielle UEC Europameisterschaft im Beachrace statt (zwei Runden à 27 km = 54 km) mit Start und Ziel in Scheveningen/Niederlande. Wer möchte daran teilnehmen? Es ist die offizielle Europameisterschaft in den Klassen Elite (mit Lizenz MTB, Rennrad oder Cyclocross) und Masters 40+.*

*Das ideale Fahrrad: MTB Hardtail mit starrer Gabel und einem großen Kettenblatt mit 42 oder 44 Zähnen.*
 Video: https://www.facebook.com/Exventure/videos/327397641394609/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (1. Dezember 2018)

Bin mal wieder heiß auf ein Beachrace,Hab mich soeben für das EK Beachrace in Scheveningen angemeldet.
weil die Winde relativ gut kommen sollten.(Pokern-ohne Gewähr)Es sind ja 2 Runden und es ist immer ein Vorteil
wenn man auf der Rückrunde Rückenwind hat.(Nordwest Wind.)


----------



## Duafüxin (9. Januar 2019)

Ich gugg grad was ich dies Jahr mal alles machen könnte: Wann ist HVH - DH denn dies Jahr?

@ Pollux: Und war jemand von euch schon mal beim Bartje200? Das ist doch bei euch in der Ecke, oder?


----------

